# Opinions on low end Bikes Direct bike



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm looking for a cheapish bike to put in some road miles between trail rides. I don't really want a pure road bike since where I ride I'm on and off sidewalks. This one caught my eye. It's got road wheels but the tires are on the wider side. I think it'd be able to handle my ride. It's got mechanical disc brakes (I decided I definitely want disc brakes...might have to upgrade them to BB7's if they suck) It's got a carbon fork. Most of the parts are no-name.

Windsor Rapide disc w/carbon fork

What's your professional opinion on this? I have a feeling it might be junk but I just don't know. I can find *nothing* on the internet about it. I've heard plenty of good things about mid to high end BD bikes, but not much about the low end.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

With bikes, it seems like you get what you pay for. I bought a $400 bike online, not the same one, just a single speed/fixie, and to be honest, I have replaced, or will replace just about everything on the bike by the time I am done. I am using it mainly to commute daily to work, and you quickly find out what is and what isn't garbage. Any nice deals on your local Craigslist? Maybe a used bike at a bike shop?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

It's a $500 hybrid, and not a good one, either.

The bearings on that bike look to be $hit and like TenSpeed said, you'll be replacing them in short order. Look at the dude in the other thread who hit 9999.99 miles on his odometer. He has a bunch of cheap parts, except for the bearings. He uses quality hubs, headset, and bb, and those parts have lasted.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

As much as I dislike BD, I will admit that you can at least usually get decent components for the price. This one is crap components.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

TenSpeed said:


> With bikes, it seems like you get what you pay for. I bought a $400 bike online, not the same one, just a single speed/fixie, and to be honest, I have replaced, or will replace just about everything on the bike by the time I am done. I am using it mainly to commute daily to work, and you quickly find out what is and what isn't garbage. Any nice deals on your local Craigslist? Maybe a used bike at a bike shop?


I'm in the same boat. I got an inexpensive ss/fixie from them, and just about every part needs work or replacement just after about 400 miles of commuting. I should have paid more for a better bike.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I know that I should have. I only know that now though. Kind of figured that for $400, and a singlespeed, what could be crappy about it? Heh.


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> I know that I should have. I only know that now though. Kind of figured that for $400, and a singlespeed, what could be crappy about it? Heh.


All the more reason for me to pass on this one with gears and probably a low quality fork. I probably shouldn't risk my 240lb life with a potentially poorly made carbon fork and crapy wheels.

Thanks for all the input guys. If I have to replace a bunch of parts it's not a good deal anymore. I guess my best bet is to go used. I've been scouring CL and haven't found anything yet. I'll call/visit some bike shops.

I was liking the idea of getting a cheap, new, good enough bike quickly rather than having to deal with the hassle and risk of buying used. Thanks for talking me out of that. I'm sure I would have regretted it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marna_Kazmaier (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks. Glad I came here before hitting.....Buy It Now. <smiles>


----------



## bjames (May 5, 2014)

I have a 2015 Motobecane fixie from BD, can't speak to the Windsor brand.
Save Up to 60% Off Road Bikes | Track Bikes | Fixed Gear | Single Speed Bicycles | Motobecane Fixie Flat Bar singlespeed bicycles | Save up to 60% off list prices

The bike has nothing of note on it, replacing anything would be an upgrade. I have ridden it a few hundred miles on it, 40 or so miles a week. If you budget is $300ish, its an okay bike. I am already considering upgrading to a complete bike from a more mainstream brand - surly/trek complete probably. This bike was my first designated commuter, and I have been bitten by the commuting bug which I do owe to this bike.

That being said, I would buy a bike from BD again. Although their website design is from 1994, I can't complain about the delivery time, packaging, ect.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

PedalDangit said:


> I'm looking for a cheapish bike to put in some road miles between trail rides. I don't really want a pure road bike since where I ride I'm on and off sidewalks. This one caught my eye. It's got road wheels but the tires are on the wider side. I think it'd be able to handle my ride. It's got mechanical disc brakes (I decided I definitely want disc brakes...might have to upgrade them to BB7's if they suck) It's got a carbon fork. Most of the parts are no-name.
> 
> Windsor Rapide disc w/carbon fork
> 
> What's your professional opinion on this? I have a feeling it might be junk but I just don't know. I can find *nothing* on the internet about it. I've heard plenty of good things about mid to high end BD bikes, but not much about the low end.


I got my SS/Track commuting bike from their sister site (bike island). I only did this because I could not build a bike from my parts bin for what I paid for the complete bike ($129.00) With upgrades (handle bars, brake leavers, pedals) and replacement parts (bb, headset & freewheel) I probably have about $350.00 into this bike.

Also be aware that you are going to want to go through your bike when you get it from a place like this. Both my front and rear hub were not adjusted properly and needed some grease.

I'm happy with my end result. Its not a high end bike, but it gets the job done.


----------

